# Shimano XT Schaltwerk einstellen



## Mr.Juli (24. Februar 2004)

Wie stelle ich eine Shimano XT Schaltung (hinten) ein? Gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks oder muss ich es weiterhin ausprobieren bis es klappt? Wenn ja, gibt es wenigstens irgendein Schema?  

Danke
         Mr. Juli

[EDIT] sry wegen doppelpost


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2004)

da helfen dir zum einen mal die FAQ´s hier im forum weiter, dann die suchfunktion und zu guter letzt die homepage des deutschen im porteurs www.paul-lange.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (25. Februar 2004)

am besten schaust du mal bei der Mountainbike HP rein. Da ist ein sehr gut gemachter Schaltung-Reperatur-Guide drin.

Musst einfach mal nach der Werkstattserie suchen.

www.mountainbike-magazin.de

dann muss du nicht mehr rumprobieren.   

Gruß Jones


----------



## jones (25. Februar 2004)

ich merk grad, dass die sich das jetzt zahlen lassen - wenn du willst kann ich dir das auch einscannen und schicken

einfach PM an mich


----------



## jr.weiss (25. Februar 2004)

Die Werkstattserie bei Mountenbike-magazin.de kann immer noch kostenlos runterladen werden!

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/
->Techniktipps
->Werkstattserie 
gewünschten Bericht anklcken und dann Speichern unter (links oben Symbol Diskette)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Robman81 (24. März 2012)

Hier geht's direkt hin

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...statt-tipps-schaltung-einstellen.463392.2.htm

Viel Erfolg


----------



## norman68 (24. März 2012)

Du hast gesehen von wann der Thread ist? Wenn der TE es bis heute noch nicht geschaft hat sein Schaltwerk einzustellen kann ihn so wie so nix mehr Helfen )


----------



## --- (24. März 2012)

Der wird seit 8 Jahren als Singlespeeder unterwegs sein


----------



## sharky (24. März 2012)

leichenfledderer


----------

